# help .. gotta lose 2 inches ..



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 7, 2008)

okay so im a brides maid in my bfs sisters wedding, 
and i NEED to lose 2 inches off the waist. not much, 
but i need a fast way to do it. lOl.

okay so i was wondering do those black things that
wrap around your stomach work to really help slim
down the area faster (w running of course). ??
but i see it on tv and stuff. so i just needa second
opinion. ..
thanks


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know anything about the belt things you mentioned.

But the first thing i thought when i saw this post was 'buy a steel-boned corset'
You could wear one under your clothes. It'll reduce your natural waist by 2-4 inches.

That's my usual solution when i feel i need a couple of inches off quickly!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 22, 2008)

I've got some 'magic knickers' and they reduce my waist by about one and a half inches...

Trinny and Susannah Bum, Tum & Thigh Reducer.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 22, 2008)

Try a pair of Spanx! They have all kinds of versions, but can definitely magically make those inches disappear. maybe cut back just on portion size for awhile.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

There's no such thing as spot removal, without medical intervention (lipo).

Eat a clean diet staying away from processed foods and do HIIT between now and the wedding.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Try a pair of Spanx! They have all kinds of versions, but can definitely magically make those inches disappear. maybe cut back just on portion size for awhile._

 
Yeah Spanx make the ones I have (posted above). I really recommend them.


----------



## chellyx (Feb 22, 2008)

i tried one of those black belt things once, didnt do a thing. it was just uncomfortable. 
i would agree that you should try spanx!!


----------



## meiming (Feb 22, 2008)

Another thing might help is watching salt intake (causes water retention = bloating).


----------

